# Java & Dreamweaver



## Gast (11. Apr 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Eine kleine Informatikstudentin hat da mal ne Frage... ;-)
Hab mit dem Dreamweaver Programm nen Java-Quellcode erstellt. Wie kann ich jetzt sehen, wie die Seite aussehen würde, da die Option "Vorschau im Browser" irgendwie nicht funkt...

Schonmal danke


----------



## Wildcard (11. Apr 2007)

Das ist kein Java sondern Javascript. Du bist hier falsch.
*verschieb*


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Apr 2007)

Ich kenne den Dreamweaver nur vom Namen (das Programm ist mit zu teuer).
Im Prinzip brauchst du doch nur das Script in eine Webseite setzen und die Webseite dann in einen Browser laden.


----------



## AlArenal (12. Apr 2007)

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle mal die Macromedia-übich sehr gute Doku vom DW reinziehen. Ich denke aber auch, dass ein Info-Student schon selbst auf die Idee kommen könnte, dass sich hinter dem Menü "Datei" -> "Vorschau in Browser" -> "Browserliste bearbeiten" etwas hilfreiches verbergen könnte...

@ele
Zu teuer ist relativ. Der DW ist seit Jahren der m.E. beste WYSIWYG-Editor auf dem Markt. Ich bin selbst mal gespannt ob die brandneue Version auch bei CSS nachgelegt hat und z.B. YAML-Sites richtig darstellt.


----------

